# Cabelas Results...



## Greg Rempe

Just got a call from Uncle Bubba.  There were a total of 30 teams...here is how they did:

*Brisket:* 5th
*Pork:* 26th
*Ribs:* 10th
*Chicken:* 2nd

*OVERALL:* 9th ...   =D>  =D>  =D> 

Great job guys...looking forward to all of the pics and your thoughts on the event!


----------



## ScottyDaQ

BuBBaaaaa !!!
BuBBaaaaa !!!
BuBBaaaaa !!!

Way to go ! 


 =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Bruce B

Just got home and cleaned up and I thought I would see if any of the guys had called in the results yet.

We had a great weekend with three (3) calls to the stage and two (2) trophies for our team leader Woodman. 

I must also send out congratulations to Kloset who along with his son and a former army buddy managed to take a fifth (50 place finish in chicken despite some trying times with his pit, congratulations Dallas and Double D BBQ.

The comp was well run and Cabela's did an excellent job taking care of the teams running ice and water to them upon request. The weather could not have been better and the company of Woodman and Uncle Bubba while downright full of outrageous statements and actions was second to none.

I'd also like to mention the young Puff and his lovely bride who showed up this Saturday about 10:30am to encourage us along, it was great to meet them. I last seen Puff measuring Woody's Klose Pit to see if he could get it around his single-wide into the rear common space. I think he's got the bug.

I will defer any further comments to our team leader upon his return, time to get some rest.


----------



## Guest

Where da pics???

Congrats to all !! 2nd in chicken is great! Did you burn it again??  :razz: 

I'm confused about the pork butt.  I tried Bubba's butt     last year at Oinktoberfest and it was some of the best I've ever had ~ What was different besides the judges?

Seriously, congrats to all !!!  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Bruce B

Sorry Bill, I got no pics, had to leave my digital camera at home for the wife and daughter to use this weekend. Woody and Puff were taking pics, I am sure they will be posted, but probably not tonight.

With regard to our score in pork...I'm clueless. We cooked two butts and we tried both of them when they were finished and picked the best one in our opinion's, but...it apparently wasn't good enough.


----------



## wittdog

Good job guys. =D>  =D>  =D>  =D> Sounds like a good time was had by all. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## chris1237

That is great guys  =D> Cant wait to see those pics. 

Chris


----------



## Cliff H.

Sounds like ya'll had a big o time    Good scores overall.


----------



## Griff

Great job. You guys from this board are doing outstanding this year.

Griff


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Way to go!  ...   to the rest of the gang   :grin:  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Puff1

All I can say is ...AWESOME!
Meeting the guy's and watching them in action was great :grin: 
I wish I could have been there the whole time they were cooking!
I learned alot today, one thing the Klose won't fit :-( 
I'll have to get a doulble wide  
I hope the crew doesn't mind if I post some pic's, even though Woody has the best one of him and his special friend :!: 






























That was three tired dude's at the end of it!

Thanks again for the invite, and for answering every dumb question I had =D>   =D>


----------



## chris1237

Great pics puff! Food looks great. =D> 

Chris


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Thanks for all the kudos.  I'm going to keep this short because I am really tired and really in need of a shower.  Great comp.  It's terrific meeting people from the forum.  I will say pork butt cost us the Grand Championship.  We were only 14 points from first and our butt scored 26th place.  Middle of the pack and we are $2500 richer.  Can't dwell on the negative though.  Woody FINALLY got his trophy.  Congrats to him and also to Kloset and Co. for their 6th place finish in Chicken and 14th overall!!  We walked away with a ribbon, 2 trophies, a Cabellas gift cert. and $425 which paid our expenses.  

Joker, chicken was strategically "crisped".  I cooked over 200 pieces of chicken perfecting this method and it paid off, validating my 2nd place in chicken in Nelsonville last year.  It was no accident...trust me.  there's more to than that as well.

Dizzy Pig Canada won Grand Champion and $2500.  Congrats to them.  Will post pics tomorrow including one of Woodman that is an absolute classic.  I'm thinking of charging $1 per view but you'll have to wait to see it. Again...THANKS!!!!!!!!! :bow:  :bow:  :bow:


----------



## Griff

Once again, good job, and Puff, thanks for the pics.

Griff


----------



## Captain Morgan

Way to go Bubba!  Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Greg Rempe

By the way...*Woodman *is part of the team too!! :grin:  =D>  =D>


----------



## Woodman1

Here are mine!

http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLandin ... 7662365909

We had a great time. Bruce just came to hang and was so helpful (again), that we asked him to join the team. He is now an official Northcoast Societarian. He brought me the faggoty Piston's shirt as part of our bet and I wore it on stage for awards where I denounced it loudly! Puff and his wife are great folks (yeah , right :!: ). Kloset and Danny did great in their first comp as a team . I think it ws 6th in chicken and a cumulative of 14th overall! We had a dinner Friday night of prime rib, potatoes, stir fried asparagus, chipotle and white bean salad, and wine (Chambourcin). Still tired though! Got to meet the "legendary" Billy Bones too! I think he likes me! I don't know what these guys are going to photoshop up about me, but it should be good!


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Yes he is...and now, so is Bruce.  Welcome aboard!!!!!!! =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D> 

He's going to be a great addition.


----------



## Puff1

I was very impressed at the teamwork and how well you guy's worked together. Can't wait till next year! I think I have been bitten by the comp bug, or maybe it's just the sunburn :grin: 

Hey Bubba, where's that "special" pic? 8-[


----------



## Guest

Awesome pics!  =D>  =D> Congrats again!!  =D>  =D> 

Official Northcoast Societarian.. :lmao: Is that the same thing as "TB"?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Looks like a great time had by all.  By the way Bruce, are you bringing that shirt to Gary's.


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Well, I'm slowly recovering the last two days.  My bones are aching and I got a good case of sunburn but other than that I'm feeling pretty good now.

Congrats to Woodman, Bubba, and Bruce on their most impressive finish at Cabela's.  Way to go guys!  I like to think that we struck a blow for Buckeye BBQ in Michigan!  Cabelas' put on a great contest and gave all entrants the Cabelas's employee discount at their gigantic store.

This was my first competition with my new team, Double D's BBQ (Dallas and Danny).  I'm trying to teach my son the art of Q'ing.  So far he is catching on real well especially the part where you get to take long naps in the sun and tell tall tales.  My other teammate was my old army buddy Mike.  Mike and I served in the Army together back in the late 70's.  We served together in the 2nd Armored Cavalry Regiment in Germany and patrolled a large sector of the for Czechoslovakian border.  Mike's son is my Godson.  Although Mike is new to BBQ, he contributed greatly in fixing some mechanical and electrical problems we encountered during the cookoff.  We would have been doomed without him.  

We have a long way to go yet but we did take 6th in Chicken, which we thought was our weakest category and 12th in Brisket (which we thought was one of our strongest).  We were extremely puzzled by the poor showing in pork which we thought was our strongest category where we finished 23rd.  Overall we came in 14th which placed us in the upper 50th percentile and gives us plenty of opportunity for improvement.  Our next door neighbors during the comp was the Northcoast guys so it was great to
see them all again and catch up.  

We look forward to our next competition at Oinktoberfest in September.


----------



## Woodman1

I don't get what they are looking for in pork! It could be, that so many folks concentrate on it, that we are just not focused enough on it! I really just don'yt like it all that much! Maybe we are taking it for granted?


----------



## Captain Morgan

hard for me to say since I don't know what the judges in your area
are looking for, but I've seen a lot of turn in boxes lately (pics) that
have large hunks of pork.  IMHO, it's more appealing to have more
slender pulled pieces that still show bark and ring.


----------



## zilla

Congratulations guys, looks like you had a great time.


----------



## wittdog

Bruce I luv the shirt.


----------



## oompappy

Congrats to all that competed!!!  =D> 
Thanks for posting the great pics.


----------



## Puff1

Woodman said:
			
		

> I don't get what they are looking for in pork! It could be, that so many folks concentrate on it, that we are just not focused enough on it! I really just don'yt like it all that much! Maybe we are taking it for granted?


I just finished 2 pork sammie's from the leftovers you gave me, that is some good stuff real sweet =P~


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Pics are in blue room.  Parental discretion advised.  Not PETA approved.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Great turn in boxes boys!  =P~


----------



## BigGQ

Nice looking grub, Guys.  Congrats on the stage calls.


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Jeff E said:
			
		

> Good job guys! I would have judged that turn in box for pork high for appearance. It looks really good to me.



You tell me.  I can't figure it out.  I got all 6's and 7s on appearance on that box.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> Where's the blue room?


You need the secret pass word to get in !  8-[


----------



## Uncle Bubba

After checking my sheet again i made a mistake in my numbers.  We would have needed 24 points, and not 14, on top our butt score to take GC.  That would have required a top 5 finish in pork and we're just not there yet.  So I feel a little better now even though Woodman will say I suck anyways.  Not bad for our 4th comp...with no sleep either. I'm sure a thread is going to ensue in the near future concerning that whole thing but I'll let Woody open that can of worms.


----------



## Cliff H.

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Chuckwagoncook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the blue room?
> 
> 
> 
> You need the secret pass word to get in !  8-[
Click to expand...


What's the secret password?  [-o<


----------



## Guest

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":37egfi6x]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuckwagoncook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the blue room?
> 
> 
> 
> You need the secret pass word to get in !  8-[
Click to expand...


What's the secret password?  [-o<[/quote:37egfi6x]
Please contact your local Administrator via board email...


----------



## Jack W.

Nicely done gang.  The pictures looked great.  Congrats to everyone who competed.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## allie

Congrats everyone!  Thanks for sharing the pics.  I really wish we could have made it up to meet everyone but the cards just didn't play out that way.  Maybe another time, another place.


----------



## Finney

Way to go guys.


----------



## DaleP

Awesome job guys. Looks like you had too much fun. Great pics.

As for pork butt, I feel the same way as Woody does about it. The last few that I have purchased from Sams didnt have any white meat in it and the flavor just doesnt appeal to me. We concentrated on brisket so much never giving ribs and pork their fair attention. Im going shoulder instead next time just for a change. I know for a fact that the team we were next to a couple weeks ago served the judges mostly white meat with a thin vinegar sauce. They took 1st in PP. Theirs had a much better taste I thought, but thats my opinion. My brother disagreed.

I hope to meet you guys one day at a comp.


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Any comps down there within an hour of Cincy?  Might be worth looking at for next year.  We want something early like in April or early May.


----------



## DaleP

There is one about 80 minutes from Cincy close to Louisville. The Oldham Co. Lions Club cookoff, which is KCBS sanctioned and a State Championship.. This year it was on June 2nd-3rd. Well run event.


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Nah...looking for out of state. Well actually, something in northern Ohio would be terrific.  We're trying to find a 4th contest to go to without driving to Guam.


----------



## Kloset BBQR

You should try Ribberfest in Madison, Indiana on the Ohio river.  Real close to Cincy.  Dates are Aug. 18-19th this year. KCBS state championship event.


----------

